# $231 to move service?



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Called to move service...anyway to lower the price? Have had D for a year in February. Infact, they couldn't offer anything, at all. I'm willing to pay some to move, but not over $120.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

F1aReD said:


> Called to move service...anyway to lower the price? Have had D for a year in February. Infact, they couldn't offer anything, at all. I'm willing to pay some to move, but not over $120.


Hmm, that is odd. I didn't pay a thing to move my service. In fact I got a couple of receiver upgrades at the same time for free. Seems like I did pay something for adding the whole house and cinema connection, but wasn't much.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

F1aReD said:


> Called to move service...anyway to lower the price? Have had D for a year in February. Infact, they couldn't offer anything, at all. I'm willing to pay some to move, but not over $120.


you haven't D long enough to qualify i think you need D for a year before they can offer you free or a deal


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Right, the movers connection is free once you have been with DirecTV for over 12 months


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

F1aReD said:


> Called to move service...anyway to lower the price? Have had D for a year in February. Infact, they couldn't offer anything, at all. I'm willing to pay some to move, but not over $120.


Did you call the special DirecTV Movers number 1.888.DTV.MOVE?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you changing any equipment ? What were those charges for ?


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

I figured it was because I have had it less than a year, I asked why/ what the charges were for and they said that it costs over $500 for an install, and are only asking me for a small portion of that. I asked if it was specifically because I have had it less than a year but they wouldnt tell me. 

I did call the special number and also the regular number but they were the same thing. I had to suspend the account because I can't pay that much/ I believe it's unreasonable. 

Do they consider you a customer when you are suspended? If they did, I could wait 3 months and get it free...but I dont think that would work. Anything I can do?


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

And no equipment changes. And I even have the dish and wiring, so I wouldn't want to pay for those things. Maybe an independent contractor


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

F1aReD said:


> Do they consider you a customer when you are suspended? If they did, I could wait 3 months and get it free...but I dont think that would work. Anything I can do?


It's my understanding that when an account is suspended, that time does not count toward your contract term. Therefore, suspending your service won't help you on gaining time towards using the mover's connection or lowering your early termination fee (if you decide to cancel service).


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

F1aReD said:


> And no equipment changes. And I even have the dish and wiring, so I wouldn't want to pay for those things. Maybe an independent contractor


Get a quote from an independent contractor and compare.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Get a quote from an independent contractor and compare.


Or, if you've got the skills, mount the dish (where you know there is LOS) and do the wiring yourself and then just have either a local independent contractor or D* come out and aim the dish. That should be cheaper.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Aren't we approaching sun fade season? Might make things easier to get in the general area.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

I could probably do it, but I live in my fiancées grandfathers apartment building...and he doesn't trust me to do it. And it's not like I'm familiar with it and can be positive I can do it properly, so I can't convince him. 

Do is just do a search for directv installers? Anybody on here in the Boston area?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah 12 months for a free movers


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

wahooq said:


> yeah 12 months for a free movers


$231 is kind of steep cuz.

You got any magic dust?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

wahooq said:


> yeah 12 months for a free movers


I can't find the one year requirement everyone quotes on the Mover's page, unless it falls under the "Qualifications based on *tenure*, package level, payment history and *other factors*", which doesn't specifically state you have to be a customer for one year.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That's what it falls under, tenure. They don't specifically define it in the conditions on the page.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

"trh" said:


> I can't find the one year requirement everyone quotes on the Mover's page, unless it falls under the "Qualifications based on tenure, package level, payment history and other factors", which doesn't specifically state you have to be a customer for one year.


you left out the first sentence

DIRECTV MOVERS DEAL: Offer expires on 11/21/12. Offer available once in any 12 month period for qualifying customers only. Qualifications based on tenure, package level, payment history and other factors. Sports blackouts and your ability to receive local channels or broadcast networks may be affected by new address. Residential customers only. Offer requires a program agreement of 12 months or 24 months if you took an Advanced Receivers equipment upgrade (HD, DVR, or HD DVR) of any DIRECTV base programming package (priced at $29.99/mo. or above), or any international service bundle. If you have two boxes or one box and an enabled TV, an additional $6/mo. fee applies. For each additional box and/or enabled TV on your account you are charged an additional fee of $6/mo. per box and/or enabled TV. Applicable use tax adjustment may apply on the retail value of installation.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I consider that a different condition, that you can't use the mover's connection twice in a 12 month span.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You mean the "Once in *any* 12 month period" portion? If it said you can use Movers once *after *12 months of service, I'd agree. But is says during ANY 12 month period. In the case of the OP, he wants to use it during his first 12 months.

I also don't see where using the Movers is free. You can get a bunch of free upgrades (HD DVR, 3 months of some movie channels, free MRV and possibly ST), but nothing says the actual install will be free.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I consider that a different condition, that you can't use the mover's connection twice in a 12 month span.


That I can follow. But where is it written as a condition that you can't use movers unless you've been a customer for one year.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"trh" said:


> That I can follow. But where is it written as a condition that you can't use movers unless you've been a customer for one year.


It's not defined explicitly, it's under qualifications depend on tenure etc.

It's similar to an ad for car financing etc, "we'll qualified" isn't defined.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

$231.58 to be exact...very steep. And I don't believe it costs over $500 for an install, that's just ridiculous. I only have 2 tvs, and all the old wiring/setup. 

Could credit play into it? They didnt offer me anything, $199 if I wanted another DVD, $29.99 for a cck. I don't care about any of that, I just want it to be cheaper to install!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

So you have two receivers for your two TVs. Any DVRs? How much did you pay for your initial install? Any programming credits from your initial install? Would it be cheaper to pay the ETF than have them move you?


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 1 dvr. Initial install was free. How do you calculate the etf? It would probably be more since I have over a year left.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd think your ETF would be about $320 or so, give or take $20. Definitely not cheaper.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

did you suspend it, then call for movers?

I know dealers get dinged if you suspend within first year


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

For the first 10 years of the product's life, DirecTV was sold as a self-install. Admitedly, the current system is more complex, but its really just basic carpentry and running some wires.

Just take your best shot at a self install, and if you have signal issues, then call for a service, which is always free.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SamC said:


> &#8230; then call for a service, which is always free.


since when is service "always free"?


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

$231 just to move service, I understand a charge to move before a year if service is up but $231 is crazy, heck I would just pay the ETF which in my case would be slightly less then have my wife sign up and get a new customer deal.


----------



## Lancelink (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd call again, and again, and.... DTV is notorious for offering completely different deals on repeat calls in an almost random way. There is no need to even make anything up. 

Call the main number. Say you want to terminate service to the answering machine, verify that to the machine, then you will get a live retention expert. Be pleasant but just tell them you are moving and need a great deal. If you don' like the offer thank them, hang up, and call back the next day. 

I have yet to have anything but great success with this strategy.

GL!


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

F1aReD said:


> Called to move service...anyway to lower the price? Have had D for a year in February. Infact, they couldn't offer anything, at all. I'm willing to pay some to move, but not over $120.


Read all post to this thread and follow link to email of the office of the president of Directv. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206987&highlight=movers+program

Worked for me along with complaint to El Segundo, CA - Better Business Bureau. I would dismiss negative post from "DIRECTV employee's and apologist" and do what is best for your own wallet.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

There is really no reason to call and escalate to the president's office, he got his free install less than a year ago. He should be on the hook for this one.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> There is really no reason to call and escalate to the president's office, he got his free install less than a year ago. He should be on the hook for this one.


+1 - they do not qualify, why email or file a complaint.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Depending on when you are moving, you could always cut it back to the barest of packages (SD only, no DVR, no whole home, no service plan...). De-activate, or if possible, suspend your second receiver so you don't get hit with the $6 a month mirror fee. Use your local cable company for 3 or 4 months to get you by and then in February, call in for the movers package. If you can get your monthly bill down to $20 or $30 dollars, you are looking at 4 months x $30, so $120 instead of $231ish.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas! I did call back today and they offered to move it for $149 instead of $231. Better, but still more than I'd like to pay. I have to draw the line somewhere. I think I will call and speak to retention after wiork today. 

Anyone know the hours? I get out at 9 pm Eastern time. 

Thanks


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

While I can understand a charge for moving sometimes, I'd never pay that much... not even $149. $99.... maybe. I'm sorry, but at over $200, I'd rather switch, and just be on the hook for an ETF... even if it was a bit more. Something to mention to retention, if it were me... I mean $200 to move, or $300 to cancel.... may as well pay the extra hundred.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> There is really no reason to call and escalate to the president's office, he got his free install less than a year ago. He should be on the hook for this one.


1-where does it say anywhere on DirecTV's web site you only get one free install in a year?
2-the OP wasn't asking for free (although I'm sure he'd take it). He wanted to know if there was "any way to lower" the quoted $231 price.



wingrider01 said:


> +1 - they do not qualify, why email or file a complaint.


DirecTV's web site says if you've talked with a CSR and need additional clarification, send an email to Ellen. He talked with a CSR and asked why it was $231 and they didn't give him a reason. So according to DirecTV, he can send an email and ask for clarification. The Mover's site has several undefined qualifications (for "qualifying customers" only, "based on tenure" and "other factors"), and if the OP wants to see if he can get an answer as to why his move was quoted at $231, he should send an email.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"trh" said:


> 1-where does it say anywhere on DirecTV's web site you only get one free install in a year?
> 2-the OP wasn't asking for free (although I'm sure he'd take it). He wanted to know if there was "any way to lower" the quoted $231 price.
> 
> DirecTV's web site says if you've talked with a CSR and need additional clarification, send an email to Ellen. He talked with a CSR and asked why it was $231 and they didn't give him a reason. So according to DirecTV, he can send an email and ask for clarification. The Mover's site has several undefined qualifications (for "qualifying customers" only, "based on tenure" and "other factors"), and if the OP wants to see if he can get an answer as to why his move was quoted at $231, he should send an email.


I believe in the small print in the commercials it even states that it can be used once per year. Also, with regard to tenure, CSR's have stated in the past that you need to be a subscriber for a year to be eligible, which makes sense. You can get a free install per year and your initial installation is your free install for that year.

- Merg


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

This is odd, ive ran into several movers that paid $100 during first 6 months, then $50 after 6 months, and free after a year since first install. The $100 quotes always lead back to a phone call to me since i can do it for that today or next day instead of waiting a month for HSP to show up.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think it actually says you can have 1 free install per year...however I believe that is how it works, after a year you can get a free install and the initial is free. BUT-it doesn't actually say that or clearly define it. 

And I agree-I'd rather pay the ETF and get something else. And the last time I called, when I got the $149, I asked why it was lower and the answer I got was "Whatever I see on the computer is the price I'm giving you" basically, the CSR has nothing to do with it, they're only telling me what they see on the computer screen. 

I understand that this stuff is not always free. I know the dish costs money, the installer needs to get paid, I understand it's not like cable, (some idiot comes and hooks up your receivers and thats about it) its D*-it needs to be installed, which is why I'm happy and willing to pay for an install-but not over $120. 

When I first got D* my landlord complained that the dish was "too low" and wanted it moved up. He's never had satellite and didn't get it, they won't just come out for free a bunch of times and move it. I get it, but that was going to cost me $50. OK, so a move should be $100.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

When you consider the cost of a new dish, wiring, installation, miscellaneous parts and the cost to roll a truck, $149 may be reasonable. I don't think we as customers, should just pick a price out of the blue and say that is what it should cost. Directv should be able to quote what they consider reasonable. Newbies already get super deals that existing customers pay for. Why should Directv turn around and lose money on a second install in less than a year?


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally got sick of no TV and caved in...$129 incl taxes/fees. Not the best "deal" and I probably could have hassled them more, I was really hoping for a $99 install, but at $129 I just wanted to get it done. No free equipment or packages or movie channels...but I guess $129 is pretty reasonable. 

Just a quick question...before when I suspended my account, they said I was going to lose all of my credits, so I asked the CSR but I didn't really understand what they were talking about...am I losing my credits or...?


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

The credits are the deductions on your bill that reduce the list price of the services to the "deals" they offer. Suspending may have messed that up, I don't know.

Two years ago I signed up as a new customer (I had been a customer some time before, but went with cable until D* got local stations in HD). After 6 1/2 months on contract, I moved to our seasonal residence, bringing my two recevers with me. and called the movers connection. Because I was a customer less than a year, they charged me $80, which was a bargain, given the installer's time and equipment. I got a new dish, SWM-5 LNB, spliitters, Power inserter and Cinema connection kit, and the installer was there for three hours, mostly dealing with DirecTV reps on the phone. Since then, as I move about every six months between the two homes, I just conect my receivers, and call the CSR to have them update the service address, so I can get local stations.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

F1aReD said:


> Called to move service...anyway to lower the price? Have had D for a year in February. Infact, they couldn't offer anything, at all. I'm willing to pay some to move, but not over $120.


Say cancel twice at the prompt and when the retention rep answers say your moving and need to cancel because your undecided on what provider you'll use at the new home. They'll give you a deal to stay.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Say cancel twice at the prompt and when the retention rep answers say your moving and need to cancel because your undecided on what provider you'll use at the new home. They'll give you a deal to stay.


Yeah that doesnt work so well anymore


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

tomspeer46 said:


> The credits are the deductions on your bill that reduce the list price of the services to the "deals" they offer. Suspending may have messed that up, I don't know.
> 
> Two years ago I signed up as a new customer (I had been a customer some time before, but went with cable until D* got local stations in HD). After 6 1/2 months on contract, I moved to our seasonal residence, bringing my two recevers with me. and called the movers connection. Because I was a customer less than a year, they charged me $80, which was a bargain, given the installer's time and equipment. I got a new dish, SWM-5 LNB, spliitters, Power inserter and Cinema connection kit, and the installer was there for three hours, mostly dealing with DirecTV reps on the phone. Since then, as I move about every six months between the two homes, I just conect my receivers, and call the CSR to have them update the service address, so I can get local stations.


If I recall right credits and the such do not stop counting down when you suspend the account, s yes it would mess it up


----------

